# Evaluating collection



## akinsgre (Feb 16, 2014)

My father just passed away and had a large collection of cameras.  He wasn't really a collector, but just didn't throw anything away.

One thing that I haven't found any information is a Minolta Auto Bellows 1 kit.  It includes the bellows along with an SRT101 camera body and accompanying lenses.

Can anyone point me to more information about this kit?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2014)

You haven't found ANY info via Google ? ... or you have not found any information about it's current value ?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 18, 2014)

They sell for around $20-$50 on E-Bay. This guy adapted his to work with a dig cam....
Minolta Auto Bellows I for Sony Alpha - SOLVED for under $200 USD.: Sony Alpha SLR/SLT A-mount Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------

